# Quick one.. how do i access book marked threads?



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

As above
thanks


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

er, you mean generally - which browser? ie \ chrome \ ???


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

No not the browser. The book mark option within this forum.


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

??


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Didn't even know this was an option and how do you add a bookmark?

Did find this tho

Profile
Overview
Manage book marks


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

Ikon66 said:


> Didn't even know this was an option and how do you add a bookmark?
> 
> Did find this tho
> 
> ...


Thanks for the find Ikon.. in a thread scroll down to the very bottom of the page.. option (Bookmark Topic)


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

oh yeah, cheers


----------

